# For sale: ICE Adventure rear suspension trike



## Denis99 (25 Feb 2019)

After some consideration and thought I am selling my ICE Adventure recumbent trike.

I bought this trike direct from ICE, its a 2017 model, but since buying I have changed the drive chain system to 3 x 10 speed bar end shifting, added front mudguards, accessory posts. New tyres.

Trike has only covered around 600 miles on the new drivechain system.

Ice Adventure recumbent trike 26” rear wheel 2017

Front rigid

Rear suspension

70mm Sturmey Archer drum brakes

Shimano XT triple chainset 10 speed 165mm crank arm lenght

Shimano SLX rear mech

Shimano XT 11-36 10 speed cassette

KMC 10 speed chain

Microshift 10 speed bar end-shifters

Drivechain system has only covered ~500 miles from new

Schwable Big Apple tyres front 20”

Schwalbe Kodak 26” rear tyre

Front and rear mudguards

Mesh seat

Headrest

Mirrycle mirrors x 2

Accessory stems x 2

Easy adjust kit for different rider heights

Flag

Spare rear mech hanger

One or two minor paint blemishes, everything works just as it should.

Does not include the bell, pedals or rear light.

Pick up only, I live in Neath South Wales.

£2100


----------



## fossala (25 Feb 2019)

Lovely trike. Could you tell me the model of the rear light?


----------



## Denis99 (25 Feb 2019)

It’s a Cateye Rapid 3.

You can alter the flashing light from on constant to varying degrees of intermittent flash.


----------



## Denis99 (1 Mar 2019)

Sale also includes the rear wheel hand brake, I didn’t find it that useful and removed it, preferring to use a Velcro strap on the brake lever.


----------



## Petrusmok (3 Jun 2019)

Hello,
Is this trike still available or sold ?


----------



## Denis99 (3 Jun 2019)

Now sold


----------

